# My blog about health and wealth



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

***Spam Deleted***


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

mensforyouthisfxy said:


> Why you should buy canada online harmacy viagra? First of all, if you buy us female viaga you get quality service and great discounts! Why would you need female vigra? Viagra in the first place make a uverenost, most of the problems are solved in the privacy of using our products. We will help you learn infinite possibilities in the intimate lives. Why do you have to use our shop? You pay only real value of the goods, without deductions resellers percent! Ordering cheap vagra us, you get free delivery and discounts on other products. On our site you can order iagra. The lowest price. Large discounts. Full anonymity. Free shipping. More info about vagra online you can be found on our website http://buy-viagra-online-pharmacy-i...gra-online-now/buy-cheap-viagra-online-uk.php


Well, thank you so much for the information doh and I won't be planning on putting either of my goldens (male or female) on viagra at any time soon!! Perhaps you should advertise elsewhere, before you evoke the :FIREdevil in us!!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh my Goldens would sure appreciate the anonymity! :doh:


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I too wont be putting my goldens on viagra any time soon either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Is there a rule that states when you spam you MUST HAVE LOUSY SPELLING?:doh:


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

mjkaferle5 said:


> Is there a rule that states when you spam you MUST HAVE LOUSY SPELLING?:doh:


Oh, yes, I think it's a _requirement_!!


----------

